# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Didnt buy a machine 4 long. WTF is ix??? Botting machine and no clue whats important

## sck

Hello!
This is my first post and im asking for help - im a person who helps first and then ask for help, for main time  :Big Grin: .

My problem is i didnt buy a pc for 4 years now and i have no clue whats now important.
I need following:
A PC which can runs 6-24 Virtual machine and in each VM 1-4 WOW instances.
Max money i can spend is i would say 2000 Euro(very hard  :Wink:  , preferr up to 1200)
i read here on other topics that the most important thing is cpu for vm's and botting on it.

Also a main question is: Is it better to buy 2 PC's , each 1 000 than one for 2 000?

It would be very nice if someone can help me and maybe link a PC which is great for my usages. Will thanks everybody who helps.
Please dont be angry that there were xyz threads about that. The PC market is really fast changing and maybe with only 50 bugs more i can get x% better performance, because of a better hardware comination.

Thanks, sck

----------


## Mit0

Hell ..6-24 VM's with 1-4 acc each  :Big Grin:  makes about 96 Accounts at same time max?

i think you'll do better with 2 computers for 1000 each, cause u'll have more from everything. But i'm not an expert..but i'll ask sb tomorrow, who works with VM's all day long  :Wink:

----------


## sck

> Hell ..6-24 VM's with 1-4 acc each  makes about 96 Accounts at same time max?
> 
> i think you'll do better with 2 computers for 1000 each, cause u'll have more from everything. But i'm not an expert..but i'll ask sb tomorrow, who works with VM's all day long


Thank you. 
I mean with 6-24 , in lowest case 6 and in best case 24.
I even dont know if is that possible. Like i said i dont have a clue about the hardware now.
If the machine can "only" run 10 VMs and 3 WoW instances in each at the same time and costs below 1200, im also happy ^^.

----------


## Mit0

atm i'm working on a alienware m17x R3 (about 2k euros)... running 3 instances of wow + 2 HB sessions + Cinema 4D rendering (which might take the most traffic  :Wink:  ) fluently on high res. But there is no VM running..don't know how this influences the traffic which the processor has to work on..

----------


## sck

Can somebody say what i can expect from such a PC:
PC-System - dimotion Modena N6V8

I know people its better i build one pc by myself, but with this store i had very good experience in past, if there was hardware problems with moneyback.

----------


## Adelphiaa

Let's just say you end up running 10 virtual machines on 1 computer, think about the requirements for that. For each VM you will be running lets say 2 instances of WoW, both running no addons and on lowest graphical settings botting would need about 500mb of ram and a bit of cpu grunt to power it, then times that by 10 VM's would be about 5gb ram and a decent to high end cpu i would reccommend something with more than 4 cores.

My recommendation for this build based on 10 VM's Running 2 clients each (20 total wow instances)

6-8gb of ddr3 low latency ram
3.8 ghz + quad core cpu
some good cooling for both system and cpu
and maybe a medium end graphics card something with say 1-2gb of ram should be plenty

it would net you around $1,000 I would go and research you some prices for the parts but that really comes down to your preference. Hope i've helped somewhat  :Smile:

----------


## sck

> Let's just say you end up running 10 virtual machines on 1 computer, think about the requirements for that. For each VM you will be running lets say 2 instances of WoW, both running no addons and on lowest graphical settings botting would need about 500mb of ram and a bit of cpu grunt to power it, then times that by 10 VM's would be about 5gb ram and a decent to high end cpu i would reccommend something with more than 4 cores.
> 
> My recommendation for this build based on 10 VM's Running 2 clients each (20 total wow instances)
> 
> 6-8gb of ddr3 low latency ram
> 3.8 ghz + quad core cpu
> some good cooling for both system and cpu
> and maybe a medium end graphics card something with say 1-2gb of ram should be plenty
> 
> it would net you around $1,000 I would go and research you some prices for the parts but that really comes down to your preference. Hope i've helped somewhat


Thank your for your answer. I dont know which to buy. Im swapping between the following two's:

PC-System - dimotion Modena N6V3

and this

PC-System - dimotion Modena N6V8

Or can you post me an other setup which you think is good for my needs?

----------


## Adelphiaa

The first one you posted would be more than capable of running them, just remember to allocate 2 cores for each VM :P

----------


## Smoogels

You need more RAM. Virtual boxes hog it and WoW takes a little bit, depending on the settings. I would personally recommend 16GB RAM as 8GB will bottleneck. RAM will be required for the OS, bot, virtual box, wow and any other application running. It's also all very well suggesting the clock speed of the processor, but what model? A AMD FX 4100 or something would be VERY poor for this usage compared to a i5 3570K.

Anyhow out of the two you listed I would recommend the second. Unless you can upgrade the RAM your self, then the first might be worth it.

----------


## sck

> You need more RAM. Virtual boxes hog it and WoW takes a little bit, depending on the settings. I would personally recommend 16GB RAM as 8GB will bottleneck. RAM will be required for the OS, bot, virtual box, wow and any other application running. It's also all very well suggesting the clock speed of the processor, but what model? A AMD FX 4100 or something would be VERY poor for this usage compared to a i5 3570K.
> 
> Anyhow out of the two you listed I would recommend the second. Unless you can upgrade the RAM your self, then the first might be worth it.


Thanks. I decided to build a PC by myself to reduce the costs and also a lot of guides are online. I think i could handle that ^^.
I want to buy these things( there are from a PC forum and recommended as gamer PC's):

Intel Core i5-3470 Boxed

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP

8GB G.Skill 1333MHz CL9

HD 7950 or GTX 660 Ti 

be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W (KM)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB

LG GH24NS90

Corsair Carbide Series 300R

should be about 800 Euros.
They recommend as gamer PC 2*4GB Ram. Should i buy 2*8GB Ram and if yes, which can u recommend me to buy?
What is if I buy 4 * 8 GB Ram. What is the maximum Ram i can get really used with Intel Core i5-3470 ?

Thanks

----------


## Smoogels

The max amount of RAM you can use depends on your motherboard. That motherboard can support up to 32GB (according to their website). I would personally change the motherboard to a Z77 chipset since you are using a Ivy Bridge CPU, but I guess it does not matter that much. A 3570K processor would be better for a tiny bit more. You can easily overclock this which is easy to do, even if you are not experienced with it.

The RAM is only 1333MHz and there is 16000MHz for the same price. You NEED more than 8GB for what you want to do. Windows 7 minimum requirements requires 1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit), then add a little more for the virtual box and the host OS, then WoW and the bot, it will VERY quickly be eaten up. Generally it don't matter what size sticks you go for but it would be best to go 2*8 since you can easily add two more 8GB sticks if you still need more.

8GB is recommended for gamers, but your not gaming with one game client. Your opening many in virtual boxes so gaming specs wont really help you  :Frown: 

Other than that, the spec seems OK :Smile:

----------


## sck

> The max amount of RAM you can use depends on your motherboard. That motherboard can support up to 32GB (according to their website). I would personally change the motherboard to a Z77 chipset since you are using a Ivy Bridge CPU, but I guess it does not matter that much. A 3570K processor would be better for a tiny bit more. You can easily overclock this which is easy to do, even if you are not experienced with it.
> 
> The RAM is only 1333MHz and there is 16000MHz for the same price. You NEED more than 8GB for what you want to do. Windows 7 minimum requirements requires 1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit), then add a little more for the virtual box and the host OS, then WoW and the bot, it will VERY quickly be eaten up. Generally it don't matter what size sticks you go for but it would be best to go 2*8 since you can easily add two more 8GB sticks if you still need more.
> 
> 8GB is recommended for gamers, but your not gaming with one game client. Your opening many in virtual boxes so gaming specs wont really help you 
> 
> Other than that, the spec seems OK


Thank you!
Here is the "final" setup. Can i buy this? This is a 16 000MHz Ram or?

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) ab €204,89
p://geizhals.de/746834
MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) ab €83,77

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (KVR16N11H/ :Cool:  Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2*Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (KVR16N11H/ :Cool:  ab €33,49 = 67Euro

EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3660) ab €246,60
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3660) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) ab €84,09

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) ab €64,14
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) ab €16,90
LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) ab €64,68
Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

TOTAL:
828 EUro
With shipping and sending i hope under 900 Euro.
_________________________________________________________________________
Im new at this board, and i dont see a "thanks" button. is there a way to thank you guys?

----------


## Vragoth

You should go for 16gb ram MINIMUM, 32gb recommended if you'll be running that much of VM's with WoW.
Also on average a VM takes about 45gb with windows, bot, and wow all together. So that 1 tb drive might be great but not for a main drive.

----------


## sck

> You should go for 16gb ram MINIMUM, 32gb recommended if you'll be running that much of VM's with WoW.
> Also on average a VM takes about 45gb with windows, bot, and wow all together. So that 1 tb drive might be great but not for a main drive.


I bought the above setup for 890 Euro with shipping and all.
Will then write how much machines it can handle. First will use 16GB because have only to run for first setup
2 VMs , each 6 WoWs inside and
2 VMs, each 4 Wows inside.
If the RAM is to low will buy instant 2*8GB.

im not sure but i read somewhere in a faq that its possible, that each VM use a "shared" WoW folder so that i dont need for every VM a own WoW folder.
Also this PC is ONLY for botting. No other programs on it. Just for VMs and WoW. 
If the 1TB are too low, can i just buy again 1TB und put it in the machine?

Thanks for you answer

----------


## sck

Little Update:
TOmoroww all party will maybe arrive.
overall 890 Euro with shipping.
will then write my experience with first time building a PC  :Big Grin: .

A VM with 6 Bots inside which OS? win7 64bit or winxp64bit?
For 2 - 4 Bots inside winXP32Bit or?

----------


## sck

Hey small update:
All parts arrived und build the pc. 
i thínk i didnt make any mistake but can someone say me how can i found mistakes i maybe have done?
Machine running fine. all fans are working fine. installing at the moment win7. 
took me near 5 hours to build this machine. hope next time it will get faster.

is there any program i can let it run to see if all my hardware is probily working und good connected?

thanks again. without your help wouldnt cant do this

----------

